# Dill Pickle & escargot



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Ok I'm starting a journal to ramble about the tanks.








Dill is getting some blue highlights on his ventral and caudal fins. He is such a pretty guy. 








I'm really happy to have beautiful LSP snails once again in my tanks. 









I am hoping these are yellow snails or jade. I am thinking of just pinching a piece of each clutch for hatching and destroying the rest.









Dill loves the moss tunnel thanks to @Kaxen

I really want to get rid of my albino cories. I let my kids pick them out and I really prefer the darker kinds, but really I would rather have almost all inverts in my tanks. I contacted a guy about more cherry shrimp. 

School is really unpleasant right now. I have made As every semester and I hope I do the same. It really stresses me out because they changed curriculum so if we fail we can't just make up a semester - we are just out on our rear. I don't think I will fail but the thought is always there.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I am really getting annoyed by olAf the twin tail. He has been hanging in the back of the tank and he takes his sweet molasses time coming out for feeding. I am busy and impatient right now so after I dunk fish jello, veggies, and flakes in there he has had time to make it up for his pellets 

I crushed my first snail clutch from these new snails (looked like a dud after a week). I crushed part of the second one and am incubating some of it. Then yellow snail outed herself as the mama and laid a tiny nickel size clutch which I am just gonna let hatch in my tank.

Dill is getting darker in his black spots. He's so cute. 

I am trying to change my cleaning day to Thursday from Saturday and nobody seems worse for wear that we are overdue. I'm under stocked so it helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I caught the yellow snail as the mom of these clutches. I hope she bred with the lsp- would be an interesting clutch. I don't need 100 yellows!

Dill seems lonely in the 10 with snails and shrimp. I think he enjoyed harassing the other fish. Suck it up buttercup!

I have not named the new red koi yet. Still taking suggestions. I like cute names not regal ones. 

One of my friends kids is wanting a small pet and I offered to give her Olaf and a purple snail. I am relieved because they are a great home and he just glass surfed the 10 and hid in the 20. He will have a 2 gallon and I think that will be good for him. I had bought extra snails just for this little girl (fellow snail lover).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

fernielou said:


> I caught the yellow snail as the mom of these clutches. I hope she bred with the lsp- would be an interesting clutch. I don't need 100 yellows!
> 
> Dill seems lonely in the 10 with snails and shrimp. I think he enjoyed harassing the other fish. Suck it up buttercup!
> 
> ...


So nice for offering Olaf. The name sounds perfect for little kids, my niece is obsessed with that movie. 

Is the second picture one of the purple snails? Those are cool!


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Not exactly altruistic - Olaf needs a smaller tank and I don't want to run a third tank (well except as grow out or hospital )







These are the purple snails feasting in a cup

And here is the mama laying eggs (she's actually very bright and pretty but the lifting was bad 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Hatch day for my partial clutch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

I responded to this and it disappeared, ugh! 

I love the purple color and...so many snails! Congrats, hehehe.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I think these were all yellow?? Not sure. I might have some jades but it will take a few days to see better since they are sesame seed size. These hatched in about 10 days - a record!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow!! What are you going ot do with all of them? Still thinking about selling?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

fernielou said:


> ]
> 
> I really want to get rid of my albino cories. I let my kids pick them out and I really prefer the darker kinds, but really I would rather have almost all inverts in my tanks. I contacted a guy about more cherry shrimp.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

astrummortis said:


> Wow!! What are you going ot do with all of them? Still thinking about selling?


Well my little friend who got olaf asked me for MOAR SNAILS so she will definitely get some. I might put some on the marketplace but I have a tiny clutch that was laid that looks way different than the others so I am thinking ti is a different snail. If so, that would give me more colors to offer. I only hatched a little pinch of my second clutch. I destroyed and threw the first away (seemed infertile and wasn't showing anything under candling), I destroyed another today. I left the tiny one up (it's like a nickel size). someone got cute and laid on the lid this morning and I will probably destroy that too. I'm thrilled hatching only a pinched off bit worked...as you can imagine the snails get out of control if you don't destroy most of it and I don't have time to sell on eBay or whatever as this is my last semester of school.

Mystic- they are good little fish (the cories) and so hardy compared to some of the cories they sell. If you lived near me you could have them because I know you would be a great home. I got 2 emeralds at petsmart for $2 each a couple weeks ago- the sale might be on still. I confused them for bronze. oh well!


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

So i had caught my yellow snail laying long skinny egg sacs and then there was one fat short one. I let it hatch instead of destroying thinking it looked like another snail's handiwork. I was right! all da bebbez! I have some striped ones (they have dots when they are born). I can't tell if they are LSP or DSP or brown or what. I will hopefully be able to tell in a week or so. YAY!


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Yay babies!


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Ok I have about a million snail babies (I have crushed a ton of eggs). I got a couple of chestnut shell with white foot and then most are black or yellow.

I'm in my last semester of nursing school and I thought I would be happy but I'm just really stressed. I want a very desirable speciality and I'm starting to panic that I won't get it. I have a 4.0GPA but people have connections and that usually wins over grades. I'm also older so I worry they look at me and see someone who won't bring as much long term value as a 20 year old. I had a job interview with a great hospital for a residency in my desired specialty and didn't get the job I wanted (there was only one spot) but they did call back yesterday and offer to let me interview for leftovers. I couldn't make it due to having clinical and they refused to change the interview date. She said she would call me if she had anything left over. I feel like a toy on the island of misfit toys at this point.

I stayed home to be with my kids and I hate how unemployable it has made me feel. I have zero confidence in getting a job. Even with the 4.0.


----------

